

Please Crush this site (while donating to cancer research) - SeanKilleen
http://alliesforacure.com

======
SeanKilleen
Hi all,

I created this site along with my brother. We're supporting our friend who is
currently attempting to raise $100,000 for cancer research as part of the
Leukemia/Lymphoma Society's Man/Woman of the Year contest.

The contest is drawing to a close soon, so I figured, why not see if HN can
take down the site with traffic and donate to a good cause while we're at it?

Brief technical background: It's a simple .NET MVC5 site hosted on Azure with
some (hopefully enough) caching in place. Not making use of Azure's CDN
service yet but hoping that caching a good deal of the response saves on some
costs.

We trust you'll send traffic in good faith (please let me be right about that;
the site isn't free to run.)

If for some reason the site truly is crushed, we'd still surely appreciate a
donation -- the official URL is:
[http://www.mwoy.org/pages/nyc/nyc15/DonateNow?fundraiserPage...](http://www.mwoy.org/pages/nyc/nyc15/DonateNow?fundraiserPageURL=http://www.mwoy.org/pages/nyc/nyc15/aschnall)

